# 2012 SCB F-22 Hybrid - Build Up Pics



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The F-22 is an awesome platform in its original form, but I had a customer that wanted the styling of the F-22 with the shallow water capability of the Stingray, along with a few other changes. 

Modifications:

Stingray style, vented tunnel system.
Custom raised transom height, to compensate for elevated motor height.
Moved F-22 console forward to gain better passenger room & live well access.
Adapted the Stingray's single 60 gallon poly fuel tank to fit the F-22 console location.
Console GPS pod extended up closer to eye level.

Build-Up pics from the Glass Shop, and now in Rigging Shop. 
More pics as we make progress, and a perfomance video once on the water with Mercury 300XS power.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

...


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

claps...BRAVO BRAVO another beauty


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks awsome. If this is being built for who I think it is, I cant wait to take a ride in it. Great Job.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang, im ready to see this one as well.....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Is his name "**** *****"?



OffshoreChris said:


> Looks awsome. If this is being built for who I think it is, I cant wait to take a ride in it. Great Job.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice. How much longer till we see some Recon pics?? Heard a lot about it, can't wait to see it!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Another awesome boat from SCB


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CUSTOM and CONTEMPORARY come to mind looking at tge pics. 

just curious how is boat length measured?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Is his name "**** *****"?


Yes sir haha


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Dream it up.... and Eric can do it. Good stuff there. Keep us posted.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Update pics:


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Deluxe Custom


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sick lookin ride. batman would be proud!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

well wheres the rest of the build i wanna see vid already


----------



## GWNelson99 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish I had the money so I could have you start one for me. Very nice looking boat so far.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

younggun55 said:


>


x2!!!!!!!!!!!

Tight Lines


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*f22*

Gorgeous ride!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Update pics.

Water test pics and data to come...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Mmmmmm!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

that was going to be the original color combo of our Stingray. It looks really great! I don't know if there is a better looking boat than the F-22. Can't wait to hear the numbers on the test run.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

agreed James, if I hit the lottery I want a F-22 in my boat shed just to go stare at


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric, I think I saw you throwing a roostie around confederate Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB F-22 Hybrid - Water test pics*

Success. The F-22 Hybrid has the shallow water ability of the Stingray, with all the performance of the original F-22. 

Specs:
2012 SCB F-22 Hybrid
F-22 Cooler
Garmin 4208 w/ GSD22
Audio: Fusion, Wetsounds
MinnKota I-Pilot 101#/36v
Onboard Charger
LED's Inside Hatches & Speaker Rings 
Oxygen System
Transom Mount Boarding Step w/ Aqua Step
SeaDek Inside Rod Lockers
Raw Water Wash Down System
Lenco Race Tabs 12x12

2012 Mercury Racing 300XS SM 1.62
Prop: Mercury Pro ET 28" & 30"

Trailer: Coastline - SCB Custom Fully Welded w/ SS Fenders

As Tested:
(1) Person, 20 gal fuel, F-22 Cooler, (4) Batteries, (2) Extra Props, Tool Bag.

Thank you Lee Roy. See you on the Laguna.

SCB Factory


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Very Nice! Gonna be a bunch of real fast boats for the trout tournament in Corpus in Feb!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG... Man that is a fine rig.... One Day...................

Ill have to make my mind up when i jump in with you for a trip Josh


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> OMG... Man that is a fine rig.... One Day...................
> 
> Ill have to make my mind up when i jump in with you for a trip Josh


My boat will be in rigging shop in 2 weeks or less - say when and we'll go.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

By the way for any that didn't pay close attention - that bottom left number on GPS is speed....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

a boat that will run in 6 inches of water that will do 93 mph.... Crazy good! That is my favorite paint scheme out of all the boats SCB has done. Definitely a little sad we didnt' go with that color scheme. Awesome boat as always


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> a boat that will run in 6 inches of water that will do 93 mph.... Crazy good! That is my favorite paint scheme out of all the boats SCB has done. Definitely a little sad we didnt' go with that color scheme. Awesome boat as always


James, quit trying to swagger jack Leroy! You had your chance with that color scheme!

 J/k...


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW that is another sick rig turned out by SCB! there isnt a plane logo on here or i would have posted that, cause that rig is flying....


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Can anyone imagine the hydrodynamics involved in designing a hull that will run in 6" of water and also run at 93 mph? Let alone the quality of build construction that would enable this kind of performance and still stay together under the stresses inherent in high speed traverses of any water that is other than flat calm? Just amazing. I can't wait to see the Recon. Little doubt in my mind what the last boat I will ever buy will be...these boats are so superior to anything else being made in Texas (maybe anywhere) that there is no comparison.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> a boat that will run in 6 inches of water that will do *93 mph*.... Crazy good! That is my favorite paint scheme out of all the boats SCB has done. Definitely a little sad we didnt' go with that color scheme. Awesome boat as always


Hit 81 im my SCB on Saturday messing around in the ICW... cant imagine 93!!! Wow


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

is that rahuneks?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Omg i want it


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

VERY NICE !!!!!!!!!!!! fastest ive been on water is 74 in bass cat, whats going through your mind the first time you hit that speed on the water ???? I can only imagine. awesome rig !


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

93 mph !!!!!!! WOW :dance:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB hulls are designed to run 100+, so 90 is just a nice easy ride. Extreme stability, and safety. 

No crazy unstable chine walking, "seat-of-the-paints" feel of an inferior pad vee design.

Video of a 5 min ride in SCB F-22 @ 90+. 





SCB Factory


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> a boat that will run in 6 inches of water that will do 93 mph.... Crazy good! That is my favorite paint scheme out of all the boats SCB has done. Definitely a little sad we didnt' go with that color scheme. Awesome boat as always


I might, or probably would have, bought this boat when I was looking. I drove a topcat but wanted shallower performance in the end. Never even crossed my mind about a "hybrid". And I always wanted that easy to reach cooler compartment along the side right next to the driver seat for cold drinks.  Just f'n awesome SCB... awesome. Great job.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

All I want for Christams is a F-23 Hybrid or a Recon!! I won't be picky..

Awesome work as always SCB!


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like you took the F-22 mold out of it's short retirement! Lol..... I want one but I got to sell my left Kidney first! Nevertheless, very impressive machine!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes sir. We have several more F-22's hitting the water soon. 

I will post up here as they roll out of the shop.

SCB Factory


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I might, or probably would have, bought this boat when I was looking. I drove a topcat but wanted shallower performance in the end. Never even crossed my mind about a "hybrid". And I always wanted that easy to reach cooler compartment along the side right next to the driver seat for cold drinks.  Just f'n awesome SCB... awesome. Great job.


Dont beat yourself up J, your Bayliner is still nice.

Cool boat Simmons!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Any ideas on pricing for one of these hybrids?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB F-22 Hybrid*



Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Any ideas on pricing for one of these hybrids?


Turn key SCB F-22 Hybrid / Mercury Racing 250 Sport XS / Standard Trailer, starts around $54K. ($56K w/ 300XS)
Upgrades and Rigging options from there.

http://www.mercuryracing.com/outboards/

Call or email anytime for more info.

SCB Factory
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------

